# Browning High-Noon 200 Lumen Spotlight Review



## mdhall (May 29, 2012)

In summary, this thing is going to be amazing for duck hunting. It floats, and it's waterproof. It's about 1/4 of the size of a 12V spotlight and it's really powerful. Would make a great blood trailing light as well. The full review with photos below:

http://www.outdoorwriter.net/?p=1002

Here's a preview photo:


----------

